# Two new babies in the tank tonight (1 Ruby red and 1 Black King Kong) Four now



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

New Born. Look how small they are. Compare it to the Adult CRS. Its body is only the width of the leg of the Adult shrimp.









The Ruby Red is cool. The whole body is red except a white dot on the eye. I have a few where the whole body including the head is red.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Added two more baby Black King Kong tonight.


----------



## JayT (Jan 10, 2012)

congrats! were these surprises from crs and cbs breeding?


----------

